
Ask HN: What are you using as an issue tracker in 2019? - adorearun
Issue trackers are something every development team needs,we use pivotal tracker but the experience is not good and looking for simple intuitive solution.What you guys are using to track issues for your project &#x2F; API &#x2F; UI etc ?
======
factorialboy
GitLab. Combines my planning, SCM and CI/CD needs in a single app, and it's
open source.

My top focus has been consolidating the apps I use.

------
matt_the_bass
We use github. So it’s great having git, prs, and issues wrapped together. My
only complaints of github are:

1\. Built in wiki does not have the option to be tracked in same repo as a dev
repo. That is to say, the Built in wiki for a particular repo can’t track the
same branches as The code. You need to roll your own.

2\. There is not image uploaded for wiki (though there is for prs and issues).

------
jamesponddotco
We run our own instance of Gitea, which is used as an issue tracker as well.
Sometimes things do end up as discussions in Basecamp, but mostly, we try to
keep it in Gitea.

------
karmakaze
GitHub now but Pivotal Tracker was a bit more featureful than Trello. Had no
problems with it though a visual board would be nice.

------
durub
Clubhouse.

Very happy with it so far. It's free up to 10 users.

~~~
jesterson
+! here. Was on it since it was $10 for 6 users :)

------
mister_hn
Jira (sigh)

~~~
2rsf
I'm also using Jira and see it's problems, but is there a significantly better
solution (the answer obviously depends on your context) ?

~~~
mister_hn
I prefer BugZilla or Redmine.. a much lighter interface and focused to do one
thing well. Jira is also misused to make Agile Sprint planning, which is IMHO
a bad solution.

------
sergiotapia
clubhouse. it's a tool built for software engineering teams.

not like others where it's one-size-fits-all. try it

------
cstrasen
Targetprocess

------
closeparen
Phabricator

------
sunstone
Apache Bloodhound.

------
kull
Youtrack

------
__initbrian__
Azure devops

------
billconan
gitlab's issue tracker.

------
rusinov
MantisBT

------
jamesholden
ClickUp

~~~
jurgenwerk
+1 for ClickUp. We went through Trello, Jira, Pivotal, then Jira again,
Airtable, and now we're finally happy with ClickUp.

------
xSakiX
redmine/trello

~~~
roland35
redmine works well enough!

------
nickporter
airtable

